# Canon 70D - Auto focus not working



## Visual.Avenues (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello everyone. I hope this is the correct forum to make this thread. Please move if necessary. I own a Canon 70D and recently the auto focus stopped working when im in the view finder. It works fine while in live view though. This is happening on all of my lenses so I am assuming the problem is in the body. Has anyone ever experienced this or something similar? Or have any ideas on what the issue could be?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  

I don't have a 70D but I beleive there is a setting in the camera that you can turn off AF with the shutter button.  We can do this with Nikons.  Wondering if you made a setting change and didn't realize it.  You might want to do a factory reset.  I read on the 70D series it's a menu - clear all camera settings.


----------



## Visual.Avenues (Nov 18, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't have a 70D but I beleive there is a setting in the camera that you can turn off AF with the shutter button.  We can do this with Nikons.  Wondering if you made a setting change and didn't realize it.  You might want to do a factory reset.  I read on the 70D series it's a menu - clear all camera settings.


Thank you for the reply. I have tried the resetting of settings. Nothing seems to be working. In my research I have seen others experience this and it usually ended with them having to send off to Canon because the issue couldnt be resolved. I was reading it could be the focus screen or the autofocus system itself.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 18, 2017)

Well I do know when the camera first came out, there was a problem with the focus being off.  But from what I read, Canon would not admit too it.

As for AF yes, I believe when using the VF you used the normal AF unit.  But live view it's through the sensor itself.  So, if a full reset did not solve no AF.  There may be a failure of the AF unit.


----------



## Visual.Avenues (Nov 18, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Well I do know when the camera first came out, there was a problem with the focus being off.  But from what I read, Canon would not admit too it.
> 
> As for AF yes, I believe when using the VF you used the normal AF unit.  But live view it's through the sensor itself.  So, if a full reset did not solve no AF.  There may be a failure of the AF unit.


Im thinking so. Thank you again


----------

